# Zeitverzug beim Email-Versand durch mitlesen möglich?



## matthi (22. Februar 2010)

Hier mal eine Frage. Ist es möglich eine von einem selbst genutzen Pc abgeschickte E-Mail mitzulesen und dadurch einen erheblichen Zeitverzug in der Versendung zu erreichen? Nee, ich will das nicht machen. Aber in letzter Zeit kommen bei mir Nachrichten bis zu 12 Stunden verzögert an und ich habe da so einen Verdacht...

Matthi


----------



## Dr Dau (29. März 2010)

Hallo!

So lange die Mail bzw. die Verbindung zum Mailserver nicht verschlüsselt ist, wäre es möglich die Mail mitzulesen.
Allerdings wird dabei nicht eine so hohe Zeitverzögerung auftreten.
Das "abhören" des Datenstroms beim übertragen der Mail geschieht "on the fly".
Und davon bekommst Du bestenfalls etwas mit wenn der Datenstrom umgeleitet wird..... aber auch dann ist eine so hohe Zeitverzögerung unwahrscheinlich.
Du muss es Dir so vorstellen, als wenn Du aus dem TV einen Film aufnehmen würdest und ihn später in aller Ruhe ansiehst.
Dass heisst dass der Datenstrom zwar abgehört wird, aber auch als Datei gespeichert wird..... "lesen" kann man die Datei dann in aller Ruhe..... auch ohne Verbindung zum Internet.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## matthi (29. März 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Mittlerweile geht es auch wieder. Es lag da eben nur so eine Vermutung nahe. Nur 12 Stunden für eine e-mail waren mir halt ein wenig lang.

Gruß matthi


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (29. März 2010)

matthi hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die Antwort. Mittlerweile geht es auch wieder. Es lag da eben nur so eine Vermutung nahe. Nur 12 Stunden für eine e-mail waren mir halt ein wenig lang.


Vielleicht setzt der Mailserver des Empfängers ja Greylisting ein. Da kann es unter Umständen auch mal länger als 12 Stunden dauern, bis eine Mail schließlich ankommt.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

